# Wooden Dummy training



## fist of fury (Aug 7, 2002)

For the other WC practicioners here at what point did you begin learning wooden dummy? did  you learn the first 2 forms SNT and Bui Jee before starting? how long had you been training before you started the dummy? How did wooden dummy training help you over all in your training?


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 7, 2002)

Hello is anybody out there? *sounds of crickets* Hello?*voice echo's back, more crickets*:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2002)

I read the post but am not a Wing Chun practitioner!


----------



## tilsonsifu (Aug 7, 2002)

We start learning basic drills with the jong from the beginning.  The actual sets start at level 6 after the student has learned Sil Lum Tao, Advanced Sil Lum Tao, and the first part of Chum Kil.  The majority of the sets are learned at levels 7,8,9 along with the final part of Chum Kil and Bil Jee.  The jong teaches footwork, timing, correct angle of blocks, muscle memory, and use of power.  All the combat applications in the Wing Chun System are in the Muk Yan Jong.  It is vital to Wing Chun training.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tilsonsifu _
> 
> *Advanced Sil Lum Tao*



Is this another form?


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 7, 2002)

It sounds like William Cheung's lineage if I'm not mistaken.  So the wooden dummy principles are started early on before dummy training begins.  How many years does it normally take one to reach level 6 and begin dummy training?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2002)

Sadly, I can't help here... I started studying over a year ago, but only got thru the very basic basics when I lost touch with my instructor.  Have been trying to get back in touch for a while, with minor success.


----------



## tilsonsifu (Aug 8, 2002)

The advanced Sil Lum Tao is an extra set of Sil Lum Tao that Yip Man only taught to GM Cheung.  It is  NOT a different form  but an advanced form of Sil Lum Tao. 

Training on the actual dummy sets starts about 2 and a half to 3 years into the training.  Allowing the practitioner time to ground themselves in the basic and intermediate skills and forms of the system.  The more advanced sets continue to be learned through the ranking until instructor level.

Regards


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 8, 2002)

So once you started training on the wooden dummy how did it affect you training. Did it open your eyes to new ways to apply many of your basics that you didn't see before you started training on the wooden dummy? In what other ways did the wooden dummy training help your skills?


----------



## fist of fury (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Sadly, I can't help here... I started studying over a year ago, but only got thru the very basic basics when I lost touch with my instructor.  Have been trying to get back in touch for a while, with minor success.
> 
> *



Sorry to hear that it sucks when you loose a good instructor. What happen did he or you move away?


----------



## tilsonsifu (Aug 8, 2002)

The wooden dummy isn't an awakening tool, it is simple that, a tool.  It allows a practitioner to practice massive amounts of repetition without damaging a partner.  Techniques can be put into muscle memory and then used on a live partner.  Contact response, timing and the coordination of the footwork on the dummy may allow the practitioner to realize the application of a technique but as far a opening your eyes to new ways to use basic techniques that should be handled by your sifu, especially in a student that only has a couple years of experience.

Regards


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> 
> Sorry to hear that it sucks when you loose a good instructor. What happen did he or you move away? *



Lost contact after he took a new job and I had eye surgury.


----------

